# Oh,, do I dare say it? VALENTINES day????



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gahhhhhh!!!!

Standing shoulder to shoulder with the rest of the last-minute-husbands, picking thru the wrinkled and fingerprinted cards to find "that one" that says it all. (And isnt addressed to grandma)
Lovey plush animal? Box of chocolates? James Avery's latest "charm" ???

Guess what I'm going to do on Valentines day?


Sleep!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Its funny,sort of, to think some other dude is going to be buying all that crap for her this year. And she, him.
Its going to be soooo special,,, because they are NEW, and in LOVE.......
(gag)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I looked last night - happy to say I"ll have my "girls" that day! They are the closest I'll have to a Valentine anytime soon!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I have my kids that day which is awesome. Otherwise I would be celebrating first V-Day without my wife in eleven years, so damn depressing. I'm just going through the divorce, wish I was on the other side like you guys, I can't seem to imagine anything good happening in my life now, that is not related to my children.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> I have my kids that day which is awesome. Otherwise I would be celebrating first V-Day without my wife in eleven years, so damn depressing. I'm just going through the divorce, wish I was on the other side like you guys, I can't seem to imagine anything good happening in my life now, that is not related to my children.


Oh yeah, it will be the first V-Day for me too without a significant other in the mix. after 16 years too!
I wont unfortunately have my daughter next week.

Maybe I will hang out at James Avery anyways, scope out the hot married women.. Just kidding..


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Oh yeah, it will be the first V-Day for me too without a significant other in the mix. after 16 years too!
> I wont unfortunately have my daughter next week.
> 
> Maybe I will hang out at James Avery anyways, scope out the hot married women.. Just kidding..


What's a "James Avery"???


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ah, no valentines for me either, first in 30 years.
kinda sad,
kinda glad,
guess im just neutral on it.


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, considering that my ex never gave a crap about Valentine's day, I guess it won't be too difficult for me this year. I think we celebrated Valentine's once (at the very beginning). I got sick of asking him if we could do something. We never went out for our anniversary either. He never wanted to do anything special. So, I'll go to work and come home like I do every other day. Blah!!!!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

So.....my bf informed me that he HATES Valentines Day and never does anything for it. I am completely ok with that since he told me ahead of time....I won't be expecting anything. He is nervous that I will be upset in the end. lol Honestly ok with it. No pressure for either of us that way! I like all other holidays, but really V-day is just a blah one for me. So I will get my boys all something and just enjoy a chill day! Sounds perfect actually!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Since I never got any V's Day cards or gifts when married, this year won't be any different!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

It is a silly stupid holiday really it is. To you on your own peoples this Vday. Go get your self a massage or buy your self something really cool. (Discounts on jewlery at this time of year)

Personally I hate a Holiday that make people crazy stupid about things like cards, flowers, chocolates, and dinner. The whole dang year is full of days that my H can show me how he feels about me.
Yep I hate the Vday.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

When given a choice of a day for inducing childbirth for my last child (my kids have to be popped to come out, after that they're very speedy - less than an hour start to finish!) I chose Valentine's Day. So I always have something to celebrate, the birth of my last child. I gave her a middle name of Therese, saint whose flower is the rose, and is the saint of the ordinary. 
Whenever I write out my daughter's full name, I am reminded of how special all the ordinary days are, and how easy it is to get lost on the 'special' ones. Cupid needs to bid high even with a trump card to break even on that one.  My tango group is having a V-day dance though, and I got a 'new' (thrifted) red dress, strapless, made for tango...so for one night I'll be a sucker for love, at least the idea of it. I mean, it seems wrong not to be in the spirit, and while it takes 2 to tango, one can embrace the spirit of romance and not just sit around and let a good dress opportunity go to waste.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My favorite holiday is Bobby Burns day. At least he was honest about his meanderings, wrote darn good poetry that sounds good recited drunk, and it involves a bagpipe, ceremonial parade and ingestion of haggish, and Scotch.  Valentine's Day is for amateurs. Oh, and this year there is a Sadie Hawkins Day which I may or may not take advantage of.


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll be at psych class. V day spent in style... lol. But damn I am treating myself to a pedicure the next day.


----------



## testing123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, not looking forward to it, but I have my girls that day which is TOTALLY awesome!!!! We're going to skip swimming class (Tuesdays are swimming day) and I'm going to get them dressed up and take them out for a Valentines day supper!! Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

I think i've got you guys beat...

I have a date on valentines day. With my divorce attorney.

Most romantic valentines day of my life *sigh*

I think what bums me out most, is that in the future, if/when i find someone else ...Valentines day will always be a reminder of one of the worst times in my life.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

My boyfriend and I haven't discussed it. I used to get a card and a box of candy from the ex. I bought myself a box of candy this year, so I'm good there. I have the feeling my boyfriend doesn't get into Valentine's Day. He's going to be gone anyway on the day of. I suppose I should get a little something for my girls. Not one of the holidays I ever got into.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

CSeryllum said:


> I think i've got you guys beat...
> 
> I have a date on valentines day. With my divorce attorney.
> 
> ...


Or one of the best...just depends on how you look at it - right?


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I cant imagine not doing something special for the missus on Valentines day. Roses to her work, hot bubble bath waiting when she got home from work, grilled tuna steaks and lots of vino. Oh, well. I guess you can see how that worked out. Amazing how none of it after sixteen years came to mind as she sought to complain in the great rewrite..

James Avery is jeweler specializing in silver. Theyve got their own designs, and it used to actually be crafted here in the States, until recently.

I should send a dozen roses to her work anyway, with no card, just to screw with her. Funny when she thanks the new guy for the roses he didnt send. Nah,, waste of money.

I dont know what I will do if anything really. A couple of heart shaped pasties and run down the street naked?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got it - let's send them all Thank You cards!!!


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Shoo....good idea! Make sure to take a video and post to youTube!  

Nice.....So gonna send him a card!! I like that idea!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I should send a dozen roses to her work anyway, with no card, just to screw with her. Funny when she thanks the new guy for the roses he didnt send. Nah,, waste of money.


might be worth it though


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

This is really my second V-day without my ex of 20 yrs. The first one was spent moving out. What a day that was. LOL


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I cant imagine not doing something special for the missus on Valentines day. Roses to her work, hot bubble bath waiting when she got home from work, grilled tuna steaks and lots of vino.


Wow! You did all that stuff and she LEFT You? :wtf:

For the most part I hate these "Hallmark Holidays." As I kid, my mother would lay a HUGE guilt trip on me, my sister and my father if we dared not "celebrate" these holidays by getting something for her so right into adulthood I've had a real dislike for all the commercials that say "If you don't remember her on *insert holiday* you are scum." 

However, I will say a part of me would love if my husband did romantic type things on his own, without prompting or hints or discussion or anything. In fact, it would be great if it wasn't a holiday at all! To me, that's when it REALLY counts. 

Yeah, I dropped some hints about Valentine's Day (don't know what got into me :scratchhead and my husband did indeed say he'd take me out for dinner. Made a reservation for dinner. But it's on TUESDAY. I work 10 hours/day on my feet Mon-Tues-Wed and I'm in a foul mood when I get home so I can't really enjoy a nice dinner/night out when I have work the next day. 

I suggested doing in on the the days I have off (Thursday, Friday and the weekend) and he insisted it had to be ON Valentine's Day. So I told him to forget it. I felt like he got strong-armed into doing it anyway. 

Stupid holidays...Just another reason to feel like crap.


----------



## motherwithtoddlers (Feb 12, 2012)

For the life of me I can't remember anything my husband ever did for me on Valentines Day. We have been married 4 years and known each other 15 yrs. He moved out a week ago. I see all the commercials and it makes me sad that he never cared enough to do anything special but I am grateful for the future Valentine's Days. A manicure sounds fabulous! Good Idea!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Wow! You did all that stuff and she LEFT You? :wtf:
> 
> I enjoyed doing things for her, perhaps classic signs of codependency would have me admitting that I gained a sense of value for myself seeing her happy. Kinda made me feel like I was different from so much of what I heard her married friends complain about, but I am sure she had issues with me.
> 
> I put a lot into her, and saw it amount to nothing. I gained no clearer line of communication, no heightened level of intimacy, no drawing closer in spirit. It was like watching myself throw something valueable to me down a well after awhile, or at least something that would be valueable to someone cognizant of their involvement in a marriage.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

My first without a "man" in many years...sobering if you a special meal and something to say I still love ya...so me and my friend (another recent divorce) are spending it together, I will have a better time I am sure...more LOLOL and better conversation. So from me to all of you HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY 2012!


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Hrmm although Ive been talking to someone I still dreading valentines day Grrrr


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I enjoyed doing things for her, perhaps classic signs of codependency would have me admitting that I gained a sense of value for myself seeing her happy. Kinda made me feel like I was different from so much of what I heard her married friends complain about, but I am sure she had issues with me.
> 
> I put a lot into her, and saw it amount to nothing. I gained no clearer line of communication, no heightened level of intimacy, no drawing closer in spirit. It was like watching myself throw something valuable to me down a well after awhile, or at least something that would be valueable to someone cognizant of their involvement in a marriage.


Maybe you are just a nice, compassionate guy who fell in love with and married a cold, distant woman with emotional problems and your greatest fault is that you chose unwisely? :scratchhead: 

Don't sell yourself short. I'll bet there are a LOT of women who would love to hook up with someone like yourself.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I love Valentine's Day! I can usually get out of a week, sometimes two, of grocery shopping. I'm terribly allergic to roses, so once those big displays get put on the grocery, I'm pretty much banned. It's one of my favorite times of year! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

